# Yeast For A Belgian Pale?



## Trent (11/5/06)

Gday
I am thinking about trying my hand at a belgian pale ale, cause, well, just because. I am debating between getting wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale or 3522 Belgian Ardennes. Anyone had any experience with either of these yeasts? I have 1388 in my yeast bank, (thanks to the xmas case swap) but wanted to get another fresh pouch. Wyeast have very little info regarding profiles and uses on either of these yeasts, so I was hoping someone here could help me make a choice. I have a de Koninck recipe, probably not gonna try and clone it (never had it) but it will just be something to put me in the ballpark, and I wanna know which yeast will suit better.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Stuster (11/5/06)

Why not save the cash and use that 1388 yeast, Trent? :super: 

I too got that through the Xmas case and have made a run of three beers using that yeast. The first was a Belgian Pale Ale and IMO it's come out pretty nicely. I was amazed at how quickly the starter fired up actually, considering it was only the dregs of one bottle and had been in my fridge for a few months, but it was up and away in a few hours.  

If you do decide to use it, keep it over 19 at least, warmer is fine. It may take a while, but it'll get there in the end.


----------



## Weizguy (11/5/06)

Trent,

How about a Wyeast Belgian II, when I see you on the weekend, if you'll be there for the BJCP session?

Cost? One of your beers (or two if you're feeling generous). Yeah, I know you planned to bring me some beer anyway, so U won't need any extras.

Otherwise, I have made a nice Leffe blonde clone (Fly-Blown Belgian) with the S33 dry yeast, and it did an unreal job. Very well cloned. Thanks TDA for the recipe.

Seth


----------



## Trent (11/5/06)

Seth
Sounds like a plan. I was actually chucking in one or two extra's for ya anyway, so that makes it all the more worthwhile! And, like Stuster said, it can save me some $$$
See ya sat'dy, cant afford to miss any more classes, they are too enjoyable!
All the best
Trent


----------



## Darren (11/5/06)

1338 gets my vote.

cheers
Darren


----------



## Boozy the clown (11/5/06)

Why not consider the 3787? It worked very well (and hard) for me. Kept it pretty cold though.


----------



## pbrosnan (11/5/06)

Hi there,

Juts posted to another thread that I have a Pale Belgian currently ccing. About 3 weeks old and brewed with the 1214. Took a couple of weeks to clear but is now one of the clearest I have brewed. I am quite impressed with this beer, early on I thought I may have let it get too warm (17-20 over 10 days) but it is now tasting very nice. It's about 6.3%, quite sweet with a reasonable hop character. I hopped with lots of English hops (EKG and Fuggle) just to see what would happen. Very pleased with the results.


----------



## Aaron (11/5/06)

I would also suggest 1388. I have brewed with and achieved results I have been very happy with. Rumour has it that it is the Duvel yeast. So if you like Duvel it may be a good option.


----------



## Jazman (11/5/06)

the 1388 is a good yeast it also is a low floc yeast


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (12/5/06)

Weizguy said:


> Otherwise, I have made a nice Leffe blonde clone (Fly-Blown Belgian) with the S33 dry yeast, and it did an unreal job. Very well cloned. Thanks TDA for the recipe.
> 
> Seth
> [post="125741"][/post]​



Your welcome Seth . Glad you liked it.

Trent, I have made a couple of belgian pale ales, one with 1762 which I was really happy with and one with 1388 which I would have been really happy with had I not used the sugar in the grain bill (far too dry). I still have 3/4 of a keg sitting in storage and I reckon I will be chucking it.

So if you are aiming for a 5% beer and 1388 yeast I recommend using an all malt grain bill as the 1388 has amazing attenuation rates. Anything above 6% then I would add some Candi sugar or similar adjunct.

C&B
TDA


----------

